# La Gomera - war jemand dort und hat Erfahrungen gemacht?



## tiroler1973 (21. Februar 2012)

Servus!
So, ich habe es mir lange vorgenommen, ein paar mal verschoben und nun soll es so sein. La Gomera steht auf meinem Speiseplan. Fliegen will ich die ersten 2 Oktoberwochen. FÃ¼r mich steht auch fest, dass ich mir einen Guide ein paar Tage gÃ¶nnen werde, da ich mich selber mit der Planung nicht bemÃ¼hen will. AuÃerdem will ich mir ein Bike mieten, da ich keinen Bock drauf habe, meins mit zu schleppen. Ja, ich weiÃ, dass ich gesagt habe, dass ich in Zukunft nur mehr meins mit nehme, aber mir ist das zu aufwendig und inzwischen gibts fast Ã¼berall entsprechende Hardware zu mieten.

Meine Fragen:
1) Kann jemand einen Guide empfehlen? Jemand der dort sein Leben verbringt wÃ¤re mir am liebsten, weil diese Leute die Gegend am besten kennen.
2) Kann jemand eine Verleihstation empfehlen? Ich wÃ¼rd mir gerne etwas aus dem Preissegement â¬ 2500,- plus ausleihen wollen. Kosten sind eher egal.
3) Unterkunft: Es sollte ein Haus oder ein Appartement der gehobenen Klasse fÃ¼r 4 Personen sein - es dÃ¼rfen auch 2 Studios sein. Wenn mÃ¶glich am Meer in der NÃ¤he eines Strandes, wenn nicht am Meer, dann mit Pool und wenn beides nicht, dann muss es aber echt fesch im einheimischen Baustil sein. Erreichbarkeit wÃ¤r auch egal, da ein KFZ ebenfalls gemietet wird.
4) Wenn jemand einen Platz weiss, wo man gutes Essen bekommen kann: HER MIT DER INFORMATION! Am liebsten wÃ¤re mir nationales Essen. Keine Pizzaschuppen - ich will wirklich gutes Essen wenn ich essen gehe und das darf dann auch was kosten und Zeit habe ich ja genug um ein echtes SchlÃ¤mmermenÃ¼ voll auskosten zu kÃ¶nnen.

Bitte nur Erfahrungen, da ich mich im Internet schon fleissig erkundet habe und eigentlich nur mehr den Erfahrungsbereich abdecken will.


----------



## dede (21. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß ist die Gomera Bike Station durchaus empfehlenswert (hatte aber mein Bike selbst dabei, deswegen keine persönlichen/direkten Erfahrungswerte).
Der Stuntzi war ebenfalls schon dort, aber das werde ich dir kaum erzählen müssen.
Als Hotel kann ich das Jardin Tecina im Valle del Rey empfehlen, ist aber nicht unbedingt die preiswerteste Unterkunft auf der Insel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (21. Februar 2012)

dede schrieb:


> ...
> Als Hotel kann ich das Jardin Tecina im Valle del Rey empfehlen, ist aber nicht unbedingt die preiswerteste Unterkunft auf der Insel....


Ich widerspreche nur ungern: ist das Tecina nicht in Playa Santiago?
Ich war vor einigen (ca. 10) Jahren im Valle Gran Rey im Hotel Gran Rey. Damals war das ein "einfaches" recht familiäres Hotel. Nix gehobenes, aber auch kein Sche... Wie es heute ist, kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Es liegt direkt am Strand, schräg gegenüber der "Bikestation Gomera". Dort sind wir auch einige Touren auf Leihbikes mitgefahren. Heute würde mich das nicht mehr vom Hocker hauen (weder bike- noch tourentechnisch), damals wars ok. Das Tourenrevier ist jedenfalls  , die Atmosphäre im Valle ist genial.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Februar 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Als Hotel kann ich das Jardin Tecina im Valle del Rey empfehlen, ist aber nicht unbedingt die preiswerteste Unterkunft auf der Insel....


Sowas kann es auch sein. Preis passt auch. Wie groß ist die Bude in etwa? Mehr als 25 Einheiten bzw. mehr als 70 Betten? Das ist so eine Kennzahl für mich, ab der mir ein Haus zu groß wird. Hängt natürllich von der Art und der flächenmässigen Größe der Anlage ab.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Februar 2012)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche nur ungern: ist das Tecina nicht in Playa Santiago?


Die Lage ist mir egal. Ich werde einen PKW haben und so wahnsinnig groß ist die Insel nicht. Entfernungen sind kein Thema.


Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Valle Gran Rey im Hotel Gran Rey.


Ist mir zu einfach und selbst wenn nicht viel Verkehr ist, ist ne Straße davor, die aussieht wie eine Durchzugsstraße und so wie ich die Spanier kenne, sind die ständig beim Mofafahren. Frühstücksraum ist mir zu groß und zu wenig privat und hat - den Bildern nach - kein Flair.

Ich flieg so selten weg und wenn ich so weit fliege, muss ich beeindruckt sein. Aber vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (21. Februar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Lage ist mir egal. Ich werde einen PKW haben und so wahnsinnig groß ist die Insel nicht. Entfernungen sind kein Thema.


 Dachte ich mir damals auch. Den 4. Gang von meinem damaligen Leihwagen habe ich glaube ich nur an einer Stelle gebraucht. der 5. Gang war mit einiger Sicherheit neuwertig. Trotz der nicht vorhandenen Größe der Insel brauchst du vom einen Ende zu anderen locker mal eine Stunde.


> Ist mir zu einfach und selbst wenn nicht viel Verkehr ist, ist ne Straße  davor, die aussieht wie eine Durchzugsstraße und so wie ich die Spanier  kenne, sind die ständig beim Mofa fahren. Frühstücksraum ist mir zu  groß und zu wenig privat und hat - den Bildern nach - kein Flair.


Kann ich verstehen. Das Hotel ist wie gesagt einfach und nix besonderes. Eine echte Durchgangsstraße vor dem Haus ist das nicht. einfach nur eine Straße. Aber die spanischen "Mofas" sind nicht ohne grund berühmt, und fahren bekanntlich immer und überall. 


> Ich flieg so selten weg und wenn ich so weit fliege, muss ich beeindruckt sein.


Das unterschreibe ich so! Die Insel wird Dich so oder so beeindrucken.


----------



## dede (21. Februar 2012)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche nur ungern: ist das Tecina nicht in Playa Santiago?
> 
> 
> Hast recht, kleiner geographischer Blackout meinerseits!!!!
> ...


----------



## Deleted195907 (21. Februar 2012)

moin,
ich war im letzten Jahr Anfang April zwar "nur" zum wandern da, aber mir hats supergut gefallen - unser Hotel im Valle Gran Rey war das Jardin del Conde: eine nicht zu große Anlage (nur zweistöckig) und die Appartments sind klasse...
als Restaurant unbedingt empfehlenswert (auch im Valle Gran Rey) das "El Palmar" -
habe selten (auf den Kanaren) sooo gut gegessen...
zu den Biketouren kann ich wenig sagen, aber unser Wanderguide Sabine hat die Bikestation einige Jahre mit aufgebaut und ich denke, dass die Touren nicht sooo schlecht sind...


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Februar 2012)

Schwindelfrei schrieb:


> unser Hotel im Valle Gran Rey war das Jardin del Conde: eine nicht zu große Anlage (nur zweistöckig) und die Appartments sind klasse.


Hört sich sexy an und auf den Bildern siehts auch sexy aus. Herzlichen DANK!


----------



## m2000 (23. Februar 2012)

Jardin del Conde ist absolut o.k. das El Palmar ebenfalls. Javier ist eine Klasse für sich! Zum Essen gäbe es dann noch das  El Baifo (malayisch/französisch mit örtlichem Einschlag) die Konditorei La Namera ( da gibt es eine sensationelle Bananen Mango Schoko Torte), das Paraiso (ja unfreundliche Kellner aber, das Karnickel ist m.E. das beste der Insel) und jede Menge Fischrestaurants! Desweiteren empfehle ich dir die Bar Viktoria in El Cercado, da gibt es neben super Essen auch den besten Kaffee der Insel.) Schreib uns doch ne ih-mail, dann können wir Dir auch noch mehr Tipps geben. Was die geführten Touren angeht: du wirst wohl kaum einen Guide für dich alleine finden, aber in kleinen Gruppen macht es ja auch spass! Und für unsere Bikes verbürge ich mich höchst persönlich, ich kümmere mich schliesslich auch darum...

mfG Klaus


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. Februar 2012)

@klaus: Los Linkos zu euchos bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (24. Februar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> @klaus: Los Linkos zu euchos bitte.


Guck mal in seine Signatur.


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Februar 2012)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Guck mal in seine Signatur.


Sorry. Signatur hat mein Smartphone nicht angezeigt. Hab dort aber eh schon angefragt und prompt eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## isartrails (24. Februar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> So, ich habe es mir lange vorgenommen, ein paar mal verschoben und nun soll es so sein. La Gomera steht auf meinem Speiseplan.





tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Lage ist mir egal. Ich werde einen PKW haben und so wahnsinnig groß ist die Insel nicht. Entfernungen sind kein Thema.


Oh doch, das sind sie! 

Michael, aus deinen Posts les ich raus, dass du vielleicht einiges im Web recherchiert hast, aber nicht so recht verstanden, *wie Gomera tickt*.
Zum Tal und Ort *Valle Gran Rey *gibt's keine ernstzunehmende Alternative hinsichtlich Infrastruktur, Ausgangspunkt, Unterkunftsauswahl, Freizeitangebot.
Was Bike-Stationen anbelangt, ist mein Wissensstand nicht aktuell, aber außer der Bike Station im Valle Gran Rey dürfte es auf der Insel keine weitere geben. Meine guten Erfahrungen mit dieser waren beruflicher Natur, helfen dir aber nicht weiter, weil ich dort vor 17 Jahren war und die damaligen Betreiber den Laden weiter verkauft haben, es daher jetzt andere Leute machen, die ich nicht kenne.
Egal, du wirst ohnehin auf sie angewiesen sein, insofern gibt's über diesen Punkt ebenfalls nicht weiterers hinzuzufügen. Guide und Verleihstation sind somit eins. Du fragst einfach vorher an, was für Bikes sie haben und betonst, dass du es gewohnt bist, gute Bikes zu fahren, und darauf Wert legst. 
Sollte es ein "Jamis" sein, ist die Chance groß, dass es eines ist, das ich vor 17 Jahre gefahren bin... 






Du wirst mangels Ortskenntnissen mit der Station fahren und shutteln. Solltest du (noch) Shuttle-Gegner sein, wird diese Haltung nach genau einer Tour obsolet geworden sein.. , denn Gomera ist so zerklüftet, dass du auf kraftraubende Anstiege sofort verzichten wirst.
Zu Unterkünften kann ich nichts sagen, da wir damals Privatzimmer hatten. Alles Nacht- und sonstiges Leben spielt sich in Valle Gran Rey ab, das darf aber nicht zu der Befürchtung führen, es mit Maspalomas (Gan Canaria) oder Playa de las Americas (Teneriffa) zu tun zu haben. Es ist recht beschaulich. Kriterien wie "Durchgangsstraße" bekommen dort eine völlig andere Bedeutung...

Gomera war damals und ist es vermutlich auch heute noch, ein Ziel für Aussteiger und Alternative. Man sollte es von daher nicht mit klassischen Massenurlaubszielen vergleichen. Der Duft in den Gassen ist immer leicht süsslich... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gomera ist sehr schön, kein Frage, eine beeindruckende Insel mit viel Natur. Der persönliche Fokus dürfte schnell bei Essen, Trinken und Kontakte knüpfen liegen, mit Menschen, die sich am Hafen und in den Kneipen rumtreiben und denen man sonst im Leben nicht so häufig begegnet und die einen anderen Lebensstil leben. Ein Ausflug zu Fuß in die "Schweinebucht" zu den Überbleibseln der 80er Jahre Hippies und du wirst verstehen, dass Tirol eine andere Welt ist. Du wirst vielleicht froh darüber sein oder verstört - auf jeden Fall wird es dich prägen.

Einen PKW würde ich nur bei Bedarf mieten (bin der Meinung, dass man keinen braucht, weil selbst die Fahrt mit dem Auto ans andere Ende der Insel eine Weltreise ist und man Selberfahren möglichst vermeiden sollte). Bei Lust auf Ausflüge schliesst man sich entweder zusammen oder einer Gruppe an. Wir hatten jedenfalls damals keinen und sind mit dem Shuttle schon ziemlich weit rumgekommen. Den Rest erledigen Taxis.

Was vergessen? - Ach ja, schön Biken kann man auf Gomera auch.


----------



## m2000 (25. Februar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Sorry. Signatur hat mein Smartphone nicht angezeigt. Hab dort aber eh schon angefragt und prompt eine Antwort bekommen.




So samma


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Februar 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du fragst einfach vorher an, was für Bikes sie haben und betonst, dass du es gewohnt bist, gute Bikes zu fahren, und darauf Wert legst.


Da wurde schon entsprechend nachgefragt und man hätte ähnliches als ich zuhause habe. Ein Genius.



isartrails schrieb:


> Solltest du (noch) Shuttle-Gegner sein, wird diese Haltung nach genau einer Tour obsolet geworden sein.


Schaun wir einmal. Im Herbst sollte ich eigentlich voll im Saft stehen. ... und dieses Jahr sollte mich keine Baustelle daran hindern, mich auf's Radl zu schwingen. ... und im Herbst sind in normalen Jahren 2000 hm mit Wiederholungen schon drinnen im Luxuskörper.



isartrails schrieb:


> Einen PKW würde ich nur bei Bedarf mieten.


Da ich voraussichtlich ein Haus mieten werde, ist der Bedarf immer gegeben. Mein Weibchen wird in der zweiten Woche vom Festland mit ihrer Familie andampfen. ... und die stehen nicht so sehr auf's biken und wollen daher mobil sein.

Herzlichen Dank für die Info's.


----------



## isartrails (27. Februar 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... und im Herbst sind in normalen Jahren 2000 hm mit Wiederholungen schon drinnen im *Luxuskörper*.


Den hatte ich (leider) nie. 
Natürlich hast du recht, man kann alles fahren, trotzdem: Höhenmeter sind nicht gleich Höhenmeter (meine Touren- und Lebenserfahrung).
2000 Hm in den Alpen empfinde ich als deutlich leichter als in einem Mittelgebirge und erst recht gegenüber einer Höhenaddition auf einer Insel...
Warum das so ist, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Februar 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Den hatte ich (leider) nie.
> Natürlich hast du recht, man kann alles fahren, trotzdem: Höhenmeter sind nicht gleich Höhenmeter (meine Touren- und Lebenserfahrung).
> 2000 Hm in den Alpen empfinde ich als deutlich leichter als in einem Mittelgebirge und erst recht gegenüber einer Höhenaddition auf einer Insel...
> Warum das so ist, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen...


Eigentlich sollte ich als Alpenbewohner, durch die Höhenluft, ein Plus an roten Blutkörperchen vorhanden sein.
Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass mich auf und ab, auf und ab mehr belastet.


----------



## hoppsi (11. März 2012)

Ich bin dieses Jahr vom 15.-22. Juni zum ersten mal auf Gomera (Valle Gran Rey) und werde mir bei der Bike-Station ein Rad mieten und ein paar Touren fahren...geführte und/oder auch allein.
Vielleicht ist zufällig noch jemand zu diesem Zeitpunkt dort und hat Lust auf biken/wandern?
Bandscheibenbedingt wird nämlich auch die eine oder andere Wandertour stattfinden...


----------



## Deleted195907 (4. April 2012)

Deine Bandscheibenbeschwerden tun mir leid, aber ich versichere Dir, Du wirst Dich wandertechnisch vom Valle Gran Rey aus auch mehr als austoben können....

ich habe dort im letzten Jahr (im Valle Gran Rey und in Hermigua) einen grandiosen Wanderurlaub gemacht und beneide Dich ein wenig....

VIEL Spaß also 

Anne


----------



## hoppsi (5. April 2012)

Danke Anne, der Bandscheibenvorfall lässt sich noch weitestgehend ignorieren, aber so eine schöne Wandertour ab und zu werde ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen! Hoffe, ich verlaufe mich nicht zu oft, darin bin ich nämlich Spezialistin   Also, solltest du noch den einen oder 
anderen Tipp haben, gerne her damit!
LG, Anja


----------



## m2000 (7. April 2012)

Keine Panik, Wandertipps kriegst du bei uns auch

bis Bald


----------



## hoppsi (8. April 2012)

Hike and bike...all in one...
Danke Klaus, komme auf jeden Fall vorbei!


----------



## dubtec (18. April 2012)

Ich war da, bin Touren gefahren und kann dem meisten des oben gesagten einfach nur zustimmen.

Danke, Klaus, hat echt Spaß gemacht mit Euch.

Zur Info: Konkurrenz gibt's zwar auch im Valle, aber ich würde wieder zu der Bike Station gehen. Dafür wurde ich jetzt definitiv nicht bezahlt...


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Oktober 2012)

Servus!
So ich war auf LaGomera und habe mich nach kurzen Überlegungen  mit meinem Weibchen dazu entschlossen meinen Schwerpunkt auf Wandern zu  legen. Eine gute Wahl, aber auch das MTB kann eine gute Wahl sein. Die beim Wandern gewonnenen Wegkenntnisse hätte ich prima für  selber zusammen gestellte Touren verwenden können, habe ich aber nicht,  da ich für mich beschlossen habe, diese schützenswerte Natur zu  respektieren und nicht mit einem MTB-Reifen zu bearbeiten. Da es vor kurzem gebrannt hat und in einem Nationalpark auf Naturtrails ein MTB, meiner Meinung nach, nichts verloren hat, habe ich auf's Trailsurfen verzichtet. Möglichkeiten gäbe es. Von einfach bis brutal schwierig alles da. Da ich allen  Anschein nach in einer totalen Nebensaisonszeit unterwegs war (für mich kein Nachteil), waren bei 2  der 3 Stationen im Valle Gran Rey keine Führung in der Woche in der ich  ein bis zwei Touren fahren wollte, zustande gekommen. In einem Shop gab ich meine Telefonnummer ab, damit man mich benachrichtigen kann, sollte sich ein Zweiter für eine schwerere Tour mit ca. 1100 hm interessieren. Ich sei für Zeitpunkt flexibel und könnte jeden Tag der Woche dafür verwenden, da ich da sehr flexibel bin. Die Antwort war recht blass: Dort wo der Shop ist, funktioniert das Mobilnetz nicht und man kann mir nur per Internet ein SMS senden. Ja gut. Wo ist das Problem? Probieren kann man es. Außerdem hätte ich mir diesen Vorschlag vom Betreiber erwartet und nicht von mir. Bei der geführten Tour habe ich dann jemanden kennen gelernt, der mir vom 3. Shop ähnliches berichtete. Somit musste ich dort auch nicht mehr hin - den Weg konnte ich mir sparen. Mich hat's gewundert, dass niemand "Private-Guiding" angeboten hat. Für einen echten Kracher wäre ich auch bereit gewesen einen erhöhten Betrag zu bezahlen. Ein späterer Kollege war der selben Meinung. Nur wo kein Angebot, da auch keine Nachfrage.

Gefahren bin ich somit letztendlich mit  http://www.gomera-bikes.com/ - die Art und Weise wie geführt wurde war  gut, das Material war auch gut - Scott Hardtails mit ausgezeichneten Bremsen und die Schaltung hat auch überall problemlos funktioniert. Bei dem 2. Shop hat bei beiden Rädern, die man mir gab, die Hinterradbremse zu wenig Druck und die Schaltung war unpräziese. Wenn man schon viel Zeit hat, weil nix los, dann sollte man in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit die Räder richtig warten. 
Die Tour bei Gomera Bikes war gut, ein  bisserl viel Teer, etwas Schotter und sehr wenig Trail. Durch die verbrannten Wälder wird man hier wohl etwas eingeschränkt gewesen sein. Auf Grund der Gruppenzusammenstellung, es waren 8 Teilnehmer, war nicht mehr möglich als eine relativ einfach Tour zu fahren - sie wurde als "Mittel +" beschrieben und das hat's auch getroffen. Es waren Leute dabei, die sich mächtig überschätzt haben. Leider ist es so, dass es Menschen gibt, die es nicht abschätzen können, wie viel 800 hm wirklich sind. Da kann auch der Veranstalter nicht viel dafür, denn die Touren waren gut beschrieben. Für mich wars OK. Für jemanden, der recht ein Beisser ist, wird's wohl zu langweilig sein. Wenn extrem schlechte Fahrer dabei sind, wartet man doch immer wieder recht lange. So hatte ich Zeit meinen Kollegen meine halbe Lebensgeschichte zu erzählen. Einer war ein echtes Tier und deutlich unterfordert. 

Als Unterkünfte habe ich mir ein Appartement in San Sebastian (http://www.casarolan.de/index.php?function=cms_show_detail&id=192&cat_id=56) für eine Woche und ein Haus für ein Woche im Valle Gran Rey ausgesucht (http://www.gomera-individual.de/casas_rurales/laloma.html). Beide Unterkünfte waren TOP. Mir hat San Sebastian besser gefallen, da man dort touristische Strukturen vergebens sucht. Man lebt dort unter Einheimischen. Ich kann keinen Brocken Spanisch, aber mit Händen und Füßen gehts schon. Das Valle Gran Rey hat touristische Strukturen, wenn auch nicht in Massen. Viele können Deutsch oder Englisch. Es sind auch einige Auswanderer mit deutscher Muttersprache dort. Ich habe mir im Süden der Insel ein Hotel angesehen, sollte Mann mal Familie haben, dann will er wo hin, wo Familie gut untergebracht wäre - das Hotel Jardin Tecina: http://www.jardin-tecina.com/de-DE/Secciones/Galeria/galeria.aspx?sec=1 - tolle Hütte, ruhig und echt fesch. Vor allem hat man keinen Betonbunker hin gesetzt. Kompliment Herr Olsen. Ins Valle Gran Rey müsste ich nicht unbeding noch einmal. Ich würde zukünftig eher nach Vallehermoso, Hermigua oder Agulo. Bitte nicht vergessen, dass ich touristische Strukturen eher ablehne - somit sind meine Favoriten zwar landschaftlich immer sehr schön, man muss aber auf Infrastruktur oftmals verzichten. Die schönsten Wanderungen waren auch in diesen Orten, vor allem in Vallehermoso. Die Landdkarten waren eine Hilfe, aber teilweise mit Fehlern. Auf jeden Fall besser als nichts.

Sollte jemand Fragen haben, kann er sich gerne melden. Ich kann aber vorab schon sagen, dass ich keine Trailinformationen rausrücken werde. GPS Files schon dreimal nicht. Wer dort Trailsurfen will, soll sich's vorher erwandern oder einen Guide sich nehmen. Vielleicht hatte das Personal bei Shop 2&3 nur einen schlechten Tag erwischt. Einfah drauf los radeln kann gefährlich werden. Nicht alle Wege sind immer durchgehend gut erkennbar und wer sich verfranzt und ein paar Stunden länger braucht kann in Wassernot geraten. Ich würde in der Zukunft immer einen Liter Wasser mehr mitnehmen, als ich das in den Alpen mache. Unter 2 Liter Wasser im Rucksack würde ich nicht mehr starten.


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Oktober 2012)

... Und noch was: OSM ist für Gomera nicht so übel. Da hat sich jemand sehr bemüht. Ich habe alle Wandeeungen übertragen und siehe da: alles da. Das war vor einem Monat oder zwei Monaten noch nicht so. Die Karte, die ich geladen hatte, war noch nackig.


----------



## m2000 (16. Oktober 2012)

@tiroler1973 wann warst Du denn auf der Insel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Oktober 2012)

m2000 schrieb:


> @tiroler1973 wann warst Du denn auf der Insel?


Die letzten 2 Wochen.


----------

